# Domein Hofstade, Belgium - August 2014



## Goldie87 (May 2, 2015)

The Domain Hofstade is a 160 acre park, mainly consisting of lakes that were actually pits left over from the removal of soil to build railway embankments. In the 1920's the area became a popular recreation area, and in 1932 Hofstade Plage or Hofstade-Bains opened and a portion was converted into a recreational zone. It was officially opened in 1933 by King Albert. There was a roller skating ring, a velodrome for track cycling, tennis, and many restaurants, cafes and pubs all grouped in a square.

The master plan for the park was completely developed in 1937 by architect Victor Bourgeois . The old cafes and dance halls were demolished. The new infrastructure had to be more sports oriented. With the added infrastructure included a large outdoor swimming pool. The accompanying buildings were designed by the architect Charles Van Nueten. The beach building was a design by Maxime Wynants. There were several food and beverage venues, 200 dressing rooms and an elevated boardwalk. A large boathouse was designed by Félix Milan. In 1983 the estate was entrusted to Bloso. In 1978 the large outdoor pool seen in this report was taken out of use (other sources state 1990)

I've got a massive backlog of stuff from last year and this year that I have not posted, so thought I would put something a little different up today. Last summer I spent a few weeks in Belgium and France with my former partner in crime, this is one of the places we visited while we were over there. Its well trashed but its different and I really liked the look of the place. It was a hot and humid August afternoon, and as we walked through the park the thunder started and then the rain came down. In a comical moment a great number of people scattered and started running to the car park, while we ran in the opposite direction! Not really happy with the photos I got, but my excuse is I had a banging headache at the time and felt like crap!


----------



## krela (May 2, 2015)

I really like that. Cheers Goldie.


----------



## mookster (May 2, 2015)

Love the rain shots, the first time I visited here the entire place had about a metre more water in it than normal and the second time I popped in was during a blazing hot July day, talk about contrasts. 

As an aside, the chip shop not far from the park entrance on the nearby crossroads is the best one I have found in Belgium. It serves about fifty different kinds of undecipherable German sausages as well as some of the best Belgian frites I have ever had. I'd recommend going here just to sample the frites!


----------



## HughieD (May 3, 2015)

Bit different that. Good work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 4, 2015)

Nice one. I've always wanted to go here tbh. Nice shots


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Lol it still looks nice even in that weather! 
Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## Goldie87 (May 5, 2015)

Cheers guys, its certainly well worth a visit!


----------

